# What version of Sketchup are you using



## Wildman (10 Nov 2015)

What version of Sketchup are people using? I downloaded the freebee and it came with 30 days full version, however there are facilities missing the appear in the tutorials, or at least moved disguised whatever. I have version 15.3.330 being an olde farte it takes a while for new info to sink in and it does not help when the tutorials do not match the version supplied.


----------



## Brentingby (10 Nov 2015)

What specifically appears to be missing?

I use SketchUp 2015 pro now but I've used every version since before Google purchased it. I've never found any features removed.


----------



## Droogs (10 Nov 2015)

I'm using 14 as I have a 32 bit mahcine and it wont run the latest version of SU even though it keeps telling me to upgrade. I had to get a link from the SU forum for the version I use, I'll look it out later and post. it lets you use it for 30 days on a personal license and has the timer but when it runs out you can continue using it without the faff of upgrading.


edit
just found it

http://forums.sketchup.com/t/sketchup-m ... here/11472


----------



## Brentingby (10 Nov 2015)

There is a 32-bit version of SketchUp 2015 but SU 2015 requires Win7 or later. See this for system requirements.


----------



## Droogs (10 Nov 2015)

I'm using Vista cos I like it. Yeah I'm weird


----------



## Wildman (10 Nov 2015)

Brentingby":3mh1jyig said:


> What specifically appears to be missing?
> 
> I use SketchUp 2015 pro now but I've used every version since before Google purchased it. I've never found any features removed.


not necessarily removed, just redesigned and different menu options. I tried installing "homebuilder" ext but the file ext is two letters and sketchup requires three, I tried adding the missing letter but it still would not load am running 32 bit win 7.
I will be continuing with it but find it very slow going with a decent size screen I could have the tutorial up at the same time and follow it easier I guess.
Is there a non 3d mode to draw in normal engineering projections of 1st and 3rd angle etc.


----------



## Brentingby (10 Nov 2015)

Ah, the Housebuilder extension. And a bit of misunderstanding about the way plugins can be installed. The plugins/extensions are still .rb (two letter file extensions) but most of the plugins now come with the three-letter extension, .rbz which is a package that the automatic installer can read using Install Extensions from Preferences/Extensions. There are several reasons for that and I assure you, they are all good.

If you are coming from SketchUp 2013 or earlier, it is important to avoid simply copying plugins from the older installation to the new one. There was a change in Ruby because the old version was no longer supported and most of those old plugins won't work in the newer version. So install fresh copies when you do. Also, do not put them in the Plugins folder under the SketchUp application. They go into a different location now.

Where did you get Housebuilder from? The versions in the French Ruby library have not been updated to work with the new Ruby version. 

As for drawing in 2D, you can do it if you must but it requires making copies and rotating them for the other projections. If you must work that way, I think you should be using a 2D drawing program instead of a 3D application.

What tutorial are you referring to?


----------



## Brentingby (10 Nov 2015)

Check your PMs. I sent you a link to a version of Housebuilder that will work with SketchUp 2014 and later. I included instructions on properly installing it, too.


----------



## Wildman (10 Nov 2015)

house builder now installed and working fine thanks. As to tutorials I looked at the ones on the sketchup site. I daresay there are others on you tube and will investigate those later. I am obviously looking at outdated tutorials for an earlier version.


----------



## Brentingby (10 Nov 2015)

For the most part, even older tutorials still apply. At least for drawing in SketchUp. Newer versions have some different features related to set up such as installing extensions as you've found. On Windows computers you can also create custom toolbars for the native tools. And if you are drawing buildings, you can place them geographically on images from Google Maps which are in color as compared to the black and white images with earlier versions.


----------



## Shultzy (11 Nov 2015)

I still use ver 8 under Win8.1. I does everything I need and I hate chasing the versions just for the sake of it.


----------

